# Interview with Sam Wheatley



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2012)

Over at Vintage 73. If you are PCA you may want to give it a read.

An Interview with Sam Wheatley | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 29, 2012)

This would be needed for a context to what is being discussed: PCA Presbytery Hears Paper on Reasons to Ordain Women as Deacons


----------



## Kevin (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Andrew.

Do you know if the various TE and RE named "Brown" that signed the letter are related?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Andrew.
> 
> Do you know if the various TE and RE named "Brown" that signed the letter are related?



I am unsure. I met the TE I believe last year at GA, he was sitting at a table next to me and my friends and we were talking about similar things and joined together. He had his son with him. But I am unsure if he was an RE or not... Very godly fellow.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I am going to start self-referring to myself as a Reformed Fundamentalist...


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 29, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I think I am going to start self-referring to myself as a Reformed Fundamentalist...


 or I always just thought of myself as a Reformed snob. I knew I was one of the bad guys when I thought to myself "An evangelical who wants to be that."


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 29, 2012)

I wanna know the criteria to be a "reformed fundamentalist."


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 29, 2012)

When I think of "reformed fundamentalist" I think of Carl McIntire.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 1, 2012)

The difficulty here is on several levels.

An officer, under vows, stating publicly, making his case publicly outside of the spiritual court he has vowed submission to, and appealing to others outside of it as if they were authority, that he intends to violate his vows, constitution and historical polity because he has (personal) "ambition."



> Presbyterian Church in America
> Book of Church Order
> 
> Chapter 21
> ...





> Ecclesiastes 5:4
> When thou vowest a vow unto God, defer not to pay it; for he hath no pleasure in fools: pay that which thou hast vowed.





> Luke 12:48
> But he that knew not, and did commit things worthy of stripes, shall be beaten with few stripes. For unto whomsoever much is given, of him shall be much required: and to whom men have committed much, of him they will ask the more.





> Proverbs 6These six things doth the LORD hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto him:
> 
> ....
> 
> 19A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren.





> Mr. Wheatley
> 
> And we clearly mean something different about the ordination to elder than to deacon when we say pointedly that the diaconate is not an office of rule, but sympathy and service.



This is a misrepresentation.

Ruling Elders and Deacons in his denomination go through the same training toward ordination, which is recognized as authority springing directly from our Lord. They are often ordained at common ceremonies recognizing that.

Both, by PCA doctrine, are qualified to office by I Timothy 3 and Titus 1.


----------

